# DMV Glass - Prime Day Sale



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

So if anyone is looking for some custom glass and can order today, Dulles Glass & Mirror is having 55% of sales on glass. If you have a project and need glass and you're in the area, today is your day! If you order online the discount code is *PRIMEDAY*









Dulles Glass & Mirror | Custom Glass Products Online


One-stop shop for custom glass table tops, mirrors, shower doors, shelves and more. Customize glass your way or shop our large selection of in-stock glass.




www.dullesglassandmirror.com


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Ugh, wish this had been around 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

I literally just ordered the glass to build a new tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Haha, I would have posted this not in the regional area if I knew people were going to order. Figured with shipping people would have rather picked up. @gonzalez did you order from the people I linked?


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

After a closer look even with the sale it’s still cheaper to get local bc shipping. But holy crap I could go for some cheap glass right now, I still have to build several tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

That's what I figured and why I posted this in the regional forum. It's insane how much glass actually weighs, that plus the packing involved to make sure it doesn't get damaged is just going to bring up the overall weight. 

I wish there was a glass place that was like Amazon, buy an annual membership and get free 2 day shipping


----------



## dwllama (Aug 29, 2020)

It's easy to not notice it's in a regional forum if you're just skimming the "New" page every time


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

dwllama said:


> It's easy to not notice it's in a regional forum if you're just skimming the "New" page every time


Hrm, I wonder if the Admin's can modify the notification to show it's specifically part of a regional forum. This would definitely help remove confusion.


----------

